# how many ?



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

how many miles have you put on your versa so far... i got a little over 7600 and owned it since Aug 28th 2007


----------



## carl.davenport (May 28, 2008)

*Mileage update*

I drive a lot for work, I've got 20K & have had mine since like Oct. 07.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

ive had mine almost a year, when it was shipped to me it had 250 miles on it. Cause they had to drive it to the dealer near me, i have a total of 5900 miles on it in a year.


----------

